# Proper concert etiquette



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

So, I am planning on attending my first classical concert as early as May here or as late as June. Rather suprising (to me anyway) was how relatively inexpensive tickets were to see our local symphony play.

Other than the obvious don't start screaming for them to play Freebird in the middle of the concert, any etiquette I should be aware of? Even if it is obvious to you - please remember I am a newb and this will literally be my first time going. All I have to base etiquette off is what you see in the movies and ummm if they are correct about this whole tuxedo wearing then perhaps I may have to reconsider - no offense if it does require that I just don't own nor plan on renting a tux. Seriously though, any comments/advice is greatly appreciated.

Sam


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

SamGuss said:


> So, I am planning on attending my first classical concert as early as May here or as late as June. Rather suprising (to me anyway) was how relatively inexpensive tickets were to see our local symphony play.
> 
> Other than the obvious don't start screaming for them to play Freebird in the middle of the concert, any etiquette I should be aware of? Even if it is obvious to you - please remember I am a newb and this will literally be my first time going. All I have to base etiquette off is what you see in the movies and ummm if they are correct about this whole tuxedo wearing then perhaps I may have to reconsider - no offense if it does require that I just don't own nor plan on renting a tux. Seriously though, any comments/advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sam


I don't think you'd need a tuxedo. I would go semi-casual with, at the most, a button-up shirt tucked in to khaki pants. Which symphony are you going to? What will you be listening to?


----------



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

If I go in May, it will be a program called "Under the Influence" and they will be performing:

H.K. Gruber - Manhattan Broadcasts 
Gershwin - Lullaby 
Gulda - Concerto for Cello

I'll be honest and say as of yet I am not familiar with any of this stuff except to say that Gershwin is one of my girlfriends favorites and I've yet to meet a Cello concerto I didn't like (this is not a challenge!).

The one in June is a "night under the stars" and form the website I quote:

"Hear familiar favorites like Tchaikovsky's March Slav and Franz Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 as well as music by Johannes Brahms, Edvard Grieg and Johann Strauss, Jr."


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't be of much help here, except for directing you too this link. http://www.naxos.com/education/enjoy_intro.asp


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

This one always gets newbies: *Hold your applause until the very end of the work; don't clap at the end of individual movements.*

Beware Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 6 _"Pathétique"_; it's notorious!


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

If I were you, Sam, I would attend the one in June. Tchaikovsky's Marche Slave is one of my favorite pieces by him (excluding symphonies.) It sort of sounds like the 1812 overture as well. Then how could you not love Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody. Anyways, I would refrain from clapping until the rest of the audience claps. If your going to the Cello Concerto, the Gershwin Lullaby, and the other one, I assume you'd clap at the end of each piece.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Moldyoldie said:


> Beware Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 6 _"Pathétique"_; it's notorious!


  10char


----------



## Mad Ludwig (May 17, 2008)

Try to be as blissfully unaware as is possible as to your surroundings, dress neatly, don't chew gum, turn off the cell phone(permanently maybe?), relax. you are the only one there who is important to you. You came for the music making. Enjoy.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't do something unless everyone else is doing it.


----------

